# inawera changed recipe of concentrates



## mcgeerj35 (30/3/17)

who in our great diy community can either please give me abit of info or verify if some of these really taste differently I was keen of inw milk chocolate but im not too sure now as a fairly inexperienced mixer I havent used inw yet and wouldn't know what these taste like......
I just leave a link wayne from diy or die did feel free to watch 


Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/3/17)

I think it may be too soon for the reformulated to hit our shores yet. Write ups I have read the guys are not impressed esp the milk choc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (30/3/17)

yeah I have read that too I better get milk chocolate and stock up for now lol.I just wanted some insight

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (31/3/17)

And that milk chocolate is so good and realistic. This is a real shame and even more so that other manufacturers will be affected as well soon enough.


----------

